# A Forever Home Required



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Hi, I have posted this on the CCGB forum but just in case not all on this forum go on there I would like to make all aware that we are looking for a hom for Amber & Heidi. Due to circumstances beyond our control we rgretably have to rehome the girls (as well as two schnauzers and two shih tzu's - these now have homes thankfully)

_Amber & Heidi are sisters and we got them at 8 weeks old from a breeder in Goxhill, North Lincolnshire. They are F1 pedigree from a Show Cocker and a Miniature Poodle. They are Apricot in colour and almost identical. I say almost but Amber is slightly heavier and she has two very tiny freckles on her nose but apart from that you cannot tell them apart - we have different coloured collars on them to distinguish them!

The girls were born April 2011 and have since day 1 been used to being with other dogs - we have a few so they are definitely used to living with other dogs . They are fully house trained and have been to agility and puppy training although they are not the best behaved on a lead so need further training without a doubt. However, when off the lead they do obey commands quite well.

They are very playful and love being together and one of the stipulations is that they are homed together. They cannot be parted as they pine for one another - we have seen this when Heidi escapes at night into our bedroom and hides under our bed whilst Amber trots off to her cage then in the morning Heidi realises she isnt with Amber and wines until they are reunited 

The girls doping everything together even going for a wee at the same time and are inseperable. However, they do enjoy time together with the other dogs and play enthusiastically. They can sometimes overwhelm the shih tzu's just because they love to be loved. They are very affectionate girls and love to be cuddled. They sleep on the back of the settee where I sit every evening ending up on their backs next to each other 

Both girls have now had a season but have not been spade and to be honest we had no intention of doing so and had thought of allowing them one litter for their own health although again this would be a decision for their new forever home owners. They are both micro chipped and up to date with all their vacinations. Health wise they are perfect with no issues whatsoever. 

As you can see from the pictures we tend to keep the girls clipped short as we find it easier to keep clean plus it is probably cooler for them - maybe! Ah yes, forgot to mention - the girls are used to children as we have 3 grand children - 5, 4 1/2 and 1 - and the girls are used to being centre of attention when they arrive! We have never had a single issue with the girls around the children and for new children introduced there hasnt been any issue. The girls are used to being stroked, prodded and roughed up a bit - not too mkuch as we dont toelerate that from any child especially not our own But the girls just take it in their stride and cuddle in for more affection 

So, there we have our girls. From a rehoming perspective we will have the final decision and I am sure you will understand that. The home these girls go to must be a forever one as I dont want them going through this again. They must be kept together come what may and treated in a way that is special and loving. All we ask is that they are loved, excercised, not left too long on their own, insured, fed properly and treated in a way that they deserve.

For any further details I suggest you PM me giving me phone number and details. 

Thanks, John_


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

So sorry to hear that you have had to find new homes for you lovely dogs, I will pm you.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

oh this is so sad, hope the girls find a fantastic forever home.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Wishing you all the best through what must be an extremely difficult time. x


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Good luck I am sure both clubs will help in every way to find good homes. I am sure they would have already suggested this but to ensure the girls are placed in the right pet home I would strongly urge you to get them spayed before rehoming. This will help ensure they are never misused or sold on for breeding and the people that take them genuinely want pets not brood bitches.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

The Owners club would arrange for spaying before rehoming unless the exisiting owners had already done it. We have lovely members happy to foster and others looking to adopt.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Your girls are so beautiful and I know that you will miss them. How funny about them peeing at the same time, mine do everything in unison, pee and poo at the same time yawn stretch and bark!


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Thanks everyone for your comforting comments and yes, it is a hard decision but we are confident someone will come along that is special enough for the girls.

If we need to spay them then that will be done no problem...

John & Sue...


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

I have Pm'd but not had a reply


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Anna, the Owners Club will be finding a new home for the girls for John. If you are interested please could you pm me


----------



## Anna (Dec 6, 2011)

Sezra said:


> Anna, the Owners Club will be finding a new home for the girls for John. If you are interested please could you pm me


Will do Sarah, thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lolasmummy (May 22, 2012)

I hope the gorgeous babies find a lovely forever home hopefully together...this is so sad


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

Anna said:


> I have Pm'd but not had a reply


Been away Anna but I have replied now....


----------



## changingbreeds (Aug 4, 2012)

am pm you also.

susi


----------



## changingbreeds (Aug 4, 2012)

have also pm'd but had no responce 

Susi


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Hi if anyone is interested in these girls please contact the Cockapoo owners club. I understand they are finding homes.

http://www.cockapoo-owners-club.org.uk/rescue_rehome_home_page.html


----------



## oldmanmille (Jun 3, 2011)

changingbreeds said:


> have also pm'd but had no responce
> 
> Susi


Hi Susi,
I have pm'd you back. The rehoming is being taken care of by the owners club so suggest you pm Sezra (Sarah)

Thanks,
John


----------

